
2018 was the fourth warmest year on record - crispinb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/climate-environment/2019/01/24/was-fourth-warmest-year-record-more-evidence-new-normal-scientist-group-reports
======
crispinb
Perhaps more salient than '4th' is that it looks like we may be persistently
at 1C above preindustrial global temps.

